# V5005 cargo box spreader



## srkushman49 (12 mo ago)

I have a Kubota RTVX110C , with a V5005 box spreader for spreading ice melted. I recently have been having an issue with the controller not getting any power. I noticed that the relay switch that supplies the power from the ignition is all corroded. Does anyone know the part # for this relay, or maybe an aftermarket relat that can be used.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Welcome….
Any 12v 75A relay will work. Check your local auto parts. I suspect it is available from Bosch. Cover the connectors of your new one with dielectric grease and it will last a little longer. B.


----------

